# MI, Wanna meet up?



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Just thought I'd check up to see if any of you guys in MI wanted to meet up for a play and swim? I like the Lake Orion park, or the Lansing park. Thought maybe if we give it a couple weeks, most everyone will have checked in here by then. So I was thinking maybe Sat. Sept 12 or Sun. Sept 13th. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## wungdawn (Jan 23, 2008)

We would love to meet up if you do it on Sunday at the Orion Dog park, we love that park and my dogs love the lake there.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

will try our best to get there.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oooooh... What day will this be? I can get DH to try and get it off... I'd really enjoy meeting some of you. =D


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I think we are booked every weekend in September but if it opens up, we will be there.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Oooooh... What day will this be? I can get DH to try and get it off... I'd really enjoy meeting some of you. =D


Well so far we've had one vote for Sunday Sept 13th, which works for me 'cause it's my birthday, and I can't think of a better way to celebrate :


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Just checking to see if you guys still want to meet up. We're thinking we'll be down on the dock on sunday (Sept 13th) around 10:30 until the dogs get pooped.  Hope to see you guys there :wavey:


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We are definitely not going to be able to make it. But have a great time and a great Birthday! Are you getting a new camera for your birthday? lol


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Marsha!!! No problem! I think everyone else must have forgotten or changed their minds, so hubby and I have decided to take the kids to Lansing dog park instead. That way we can make a few other stops as well. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!
Sandra


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

DH never asked for it off from work. Even after I reminded him several times.

I swear, it's like I have THREE puppies to keep track of. :eyecrazy:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awww that's too bad... I would have loved to have met your pups!! Maybe next time then.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Awww, I wanted to meet YOUR pups!! 

Yes. Next time!


----------

